# Curious cure



## jokensmoken (Oct 13, 2019)

A 63 year old lady was in urgent care when the young intern examining her gently lays his hand on her arm and says "well, I've diagnosed you problem; you're pregnant"
At the news the elderly lady screams and storms out the examination room , gown flying every wich way, crying her eyes out.
An elderly doctor see and intercepts her, ushers her to a nearby chair and asks what was wrong.
The elderly woman explained her situation and the elderly doctor said "okay, okay. Take a deep breath and relax a bit...I'll be right back" and he walks off in search of the young intern.
When he found him he said "Are you crazy!? That poor woman is 63 years old, has three grown children, four grandchildren and you tell her she's PREGNANT...She's hysterical. 
The young intern says "Yeah, but does she still have the hiccups"?


----------

